# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Het doseren van viagra

## packard

Hoe wordt bepaald wat de juiste dosering (sterkte) is van viagra pillen? Ik ziedat er nog al wat verscheidenheid is.

----------


## packard

Nu er nog niemand heeft gereageerd op mijn vraag, geef ik zelf maar een uitbreiding. Ik ben een hartpatiënt en sta onder controle van de cardioloog. Gisteren weer controle gehad en het onderwerp E.D. te berde gebracht. He antwoord was verbluffend simpel. Alle patienten die een hartinfarct hebben gehad en onder medicatie staan, b.v. bètablokkers, cholesterolremmers, bloedverdunners, hebben een gerede kans E.D. te krijgen. Niets aan te doen! Dus het viagra pilletje.Nu de clou: de dosering start zo laag mogelijk! Dit om te lage bloeddruk tegen te gaan ! Overdosering helpt überhaupt niet extra!

Nu wil ik wel eens een reactie uit het veld!

----------

